# Die Bahn streikt



## Nillonde (14. November 2007)

Gestern wurde es Offiziell, die Bahn steikt mal wieder. Ab heute Nacht um 2 Uh stehen die Züge still. Der Güterverkehr wird schon seit heute bestreikt.
Der Streik soll bis Samstag um 2 Uhr dauern. Ob er allerdings verlängert wird ist noch unklar.

Was haltet ihr davon?
Seid ihr direkt vom Streik betroffen?
Wenn ja, wie habt ihr vorgesorgt für Donnerstag/Freitag?

-------

Meine Meinung dazu:

Ich bin direkt davon betroffen. Ich finde es dennoch okay. Ich finde es schade das die Bahn sich quer stellt. Einerseits ärgert es mich natürlich und ich habe mich aufgeregt, aber nur bis ich las was für ein lächerliches Angebot die Bahn unterbreitet hat.
10% mit Arbeitszeiterhöhung, das ist keine wirkliche Lohnerhöhung. 
Die Forderung der GDL, 30% finde ich jetzt so auf einen Rutsch auch bissl zu viel, aber man kann sich ja einigen, da spielt nur die Bahn nicht mit. Den eigenen Tarifvertrag finde ich übrigens vollkommen Gerechtfertigt.
So im großen und ganzen muss ich sagen Respekt das mal welche für das was sie wollen eintreten und auf den Putz hauen und auch Streiken. Es geht ein Ruck durch Deutschland, auch wenn es ab 2 Uhr ein Ruck des Stillstandes ist.

Wie gesagt ich bin direkt davon betroffen.
Ich wohne in einem Vorort von Düsseldorf und fahre jeden Tag mit der S-Bahn zum Düsseldorfer Hauptbahnhof (von da muss ich mit U-Bahn weiter). Ich habe selber kein Auto, an Tagen des Streiks ärgert es mich natürlich das ich keinen Führerschein und kein Auto hab (is mir zu teuer!) aber ansonsten komm ich ja mit der Bahn überall hin und Bewegung schadet mit bestimmt nicht (hab mal gehört soll sogar gesund sein *g*).
Wenn allerdings keine S-Bahn fährt bin ich aufgeschmissen. Ja es fahren auch Busse nach Düsseldorf, allerdings nicht um 4 Uhr morgens wenn ich auf die Arbeit muss.
Es soll ja einen Ersatzfahrplan geben.

Verlassen werde ich mich nicht darauf. Ich habe heute morgen schon in der Firma vorgewarnt und *falls*  ich nicht kommen kann weil ich einsam und verlassen auf nen Zug warte dann springt jemand für mich ein. Freitag hab ich eh frei. Da ist mir der Bahnstreik ganz egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkir (14. November 2007)

direkt betroffen bin ich davon nicht, fahr eh nur mitm Fahrrad bzw ab und zu mit der UBahn, allerdings find ichs etwas besch..eiden von den Lokführern schon wieder zu streiken, nachdem sie sich letztes mal ja nichtmal an den verhandlungen beteiligt haben (jaja, er war ja auf Kur....). Und 30% sind schon ziemlich happig, bin mal gespannt ob sie sich damit nicht irgendwann ins eigene BEin schneiden.


----------



## Nillonde (14. November 2007)

Mal noch so nebenbei, ich versuche mir den Ersatzfahrplan für die entsprechende S-Bahn zu ziehen.

Das Ding ist eine .xls. Ich hab Office drauf, nur stellt der grad fest das ihm ne Datei fehlt um Excel zu starten. Super.. die Office-CD nutze ich auch jeeeeden Tag und deshalb hab ich die jetzt auch sofort zur Hand *ironie*
Naja.. nich schlimm, ich werd die Datei gleich noch mal am großen PC ziehen, da läuft Excel.

Aber es gibt genug Leute die kein Office haben, was machen denn die? Dumm gucken?
Ginge das nicht auch mit PDF? Das Programm kann man sich wenigstens runterladen wenn man es nicht eh schon auf irgendwelchen CDs zuhause hat, Office nicht.

Den Fernverkehrsplan krieg ich gar nicht, der bleibt bei 4% stehen.

1A  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deutsche Bahn.. total spitze. (Achtung pure Ironie *g*)

Angeblich fahren die Züge alle halbe Stunde steht auf der Infoseite, ob das auch für morgens um 4 gilt weis ich nicht, kann ja die XLS noch nicht anschauen. Wenn das überhaupt klappt, der letzte Ersatzfahrplan hat auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Bin auch davon betroffen. Ich muss immer von Bonn nach Köln ins Gewerbegebiet. Zwar kann ich mit der Bahn fahren, statt dann mit dem Zug, aber ich muss irgendwie mit dem Bus dann weiterfahren. Keine Ahnung wann ich dann mal hier bin....
Zum Glück hab ich Gleitzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## AhLuuum (14. November 2007)

Meine Meinung: Die Lokführer wollen 30% mehr Lohn? Dann lasst sie auch wieder Kohle schaufeln!


----------



## Dogar (14. November 2007)

da haben sich meiner meinung nach die 2 richtigen Dickköpfe gefunden ...

Ich selber binn indirekt betroffen. Die Firma in der ich grade binn is auf den Güterverkehr angewiesen.

Finde das sich die Regierung da nun einschalten sollte.

Entweder die beiden kommen zu nem gemeinsamen Nenner oder die Bahn wird unter Regierungsaufsicht gestellt mit nem einheitslohn und alle Bahngewekschaften werden aufgelöst.

Der Bahnvorstand kann dann aber auch die sachen packen. Und das ohne abfindung!

Das die mit deren streiks Firmen ruiniren is denen anscheinend popo egal ...


----------



## Falkir (14. November 2007)

Dogar schrieb:


> Finde das sich die Regierung da nun einschalten sollte.
> 
> Entweder die beiden kommen zu nem gemeinsamen Nenner oder die Bahn wird unter Regierungsaufsicht gestellt mit nem einheitslohn und alle Bahngewekschaften werden aufgelöst.


oder die Bahn wird privatisiert und alle derzeitigen Lokführer erstmal entlassen ...


----------



## LordDruidikus (14. November 2007)

Wenn net mit der Bahn fahren dann mitm Auto! Oups Benzin ist ja schweineteuer -.- dumm gelaufen :-/


----------



## Frigobert (14. November 2007)

Ja, ich bin von dem Streik betroffen - denn ich bin Eisenbahner. Allerdings kein Lokführer, sondern ich sitze auf einem Stellwerk. Und ich hoffe für die Kollegen, daß sie Erfolg haben. Die ganze Verhandlungspolitik von Suckale, Mehdorn & Co ist dermaßen verlogen, daß sie in den Medien als die guten darstehen, die sie aber eigentlich gar nicht sind. Die 30% mehr Lohn ist ursprünglich gar keine Forderung der GDL, sondern wurde zuerst von der DB AG als Zahl genannt. In erster Linie geht es den Kollegen um einen eigenständigen Tarifvertrag. Und einen netten Nebeneffekt hat die Sache auch noch: Hartmut´s Börsenpläne werden kräftig durchkreuzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls auch ein paar Lokführer sich hier auf Buffed herumtreiben sollten (was ich aufgrund ihrer äußerst bescheidenen Dienstpläne und -schichten allerdings kaum glaube): Ich und auch alle anderen FdL aus dem Bezirk Hamburg Billwerder drücken euch die Daumen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (14. November 2007)

Ich finde es absoluten Schrott was die Bahn abzieht.
Wenn dann noch im TV oder Radio die Bahn Werbung kommt find ich das lächerlich "Zukunft bewegen" ja ne is klar...
Ich bin, zum Glück, nicht davon betroffen.
Fahre zwar auch mit der Bahn zur Uni aber hier im Norden gibts die Bahn nicht, hier gibts die Nordwestbahn und die hats nicht nötig zu streiken.


----------



## Thront (14. November 2007)

ach ist doch zum kotzen, bin auch dafür das die jungs endlich n bisschen mehr kohle bekommen, haben sie verdient. aber das es nur über diesen weg bringt mich zur glut. nach aussen hin spielt die deutsche bahn immer wieder ihr "kundenfreundliches, zukunftsbewegendes" image aus, dabei ist sie nicht mal fähig mit den menschen die die grundsubstanz ihres unternehmens bilden zu verhandeln.

dauernd kommt es zu stillständen und ich finde es beschissen jeden tag nach der arbeit die einzigen freien stunden damit zu verbirngen vorm pc zu hocken und in mitfahrzentralen zu posten. 

eine einigung muss her, die fetten böcke vom Bahnvorstand sollen weniger in werbung investieren (wir wissen alle das es die deutsche bahn gibt) und ihre mitarbeiter anständig bezahlen. die karten werden schließlich auch dauernd teurer.


----------



## Huntara (14. November 2007)

Genau Thront, Du sprichst es mal an, das die Karten jedes Jahr teurer werden. Für meine Karte zahl ich schon monatlich etwas über 130 Euro und das im Abonnement!! Normalerweise würde die um die 150 Euro kosten. Ein Jobticket wird bei uns in der Firma wohl nicht eingeführt werden, weil die meisten einen Firmenwagen haben.....es ist so ärgerlich und morgen früh weiß ich nicht mal wirklich wie ich zur Arbeit komme.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. November 2007)

Ich frage mich wie lange es dauert bis Transnet und GDBA ebenfalls in neue Tarifverhandlungen einsteigen sobald die GDL ihren eigenständigen Tarifvertrag bekommt. 

Davon abgesehen finde ich es unglaublich, dass sich die Lohnmehrforderungen auf 30% belaufen. Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass die Lokführer mehr Geld verdienen möchten, auch streiken ist ihr gutes Recht aber es ist engstirnig zu glauben, dass man diese Forderungen ausschließlich durch einen eigenständigen Tarifvertrag erzwingen könnte. 
Lokführer sind keine Piloten (wie sie gerne anführen) und ich wüßte nicht warum sie nicht in dem Tarifverbund mit den anderen Beschäftigten bleiben können.


----------



## Nillonde (14. November 2007)

In Düsseldorf nimmt man es teils mit Galgenhumor.. da kommt dann mal so nen Spruch wie "Ach, Die Bahn kommt heut auch nicht später als sonst"

Ich versuche jetzt am großn PC seit heute mittag 17 Uhr vergeblich auf diese verdammte Bahnhomepage zu kommen um mir den Fahrplan abzurufen. Geht nicht. Es läääääd und lääd und lääääd.
Klar, jeder will das haben. Muss die Bahn mit rechnen.. hat sie aber nicht. Vielleicht ist das auch so gewollt (glaub ich ja eher!).

Die AG macht nen Schweinegeld und gibt denen die es am meisten verdienen am wenigsten davon ab!
Finds Erschreckend das die Karten immer teurer werden, da frag ich mich teils echt, warum und wofür eigentlich. Zu Spät kommen sie trotzdem und der Service is imemr noch Grauselig. Ich bezahle 180 Euro für einmal Heimat und zurück. Zweite Klasse! Kann man sich vorstellen wie oft ich meine Mama besuche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von den Wucherpreisen für Kaffee und Co im Zug fang ich erst gar nicht an!

Ach ja, die Bahn AG sollte mal bisschen Geld locker machen und ihren Angestellten nen Englischkurs bezahlen.
"Se Restaurant ar in se middel of se tre-in" <<< so ausgesprochen wie ichs jetzt geschrieben hab. Das tut weh...


----------



## Arabelle (14. November 2007)

Ich glaube etwas davon gehört zu haben, dass sich der Bahn-Vorstand kürzlich 66% mehr Gehalt zugesprochen hat - und dann der GdL ein Angebot vorlegen bei dem zwar 10% mehr Lohn, dafür aber auch Mehrarbeit inbegriffen ist ... 
Schlimmer gehts ja fast nur noch in der Politik (die Rentner, die ihr ganzes Leben hart gearbeitet haben bekommen irgendwann im Jahr 2008 mit Ach und Krach 1% mehr Rente - aber die Abgeordneten scheffeln sich mal knapp 370 Euro zu als Diätenerhöhung).

Ich habe Verständnis für die Streiks, auch wenn auch ich morgen früh 4 Uhr aufstehen darf, um meinen Cousin nach Jena zur Arbeit zu fahren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nillonde (15. November 2007)

Arabelle schrieb:


> Ich glaube etwas davon gehört zu haben, dass sich der Bahn-Vorstand kürzlich 66% mehr Gehalt zugesprochen hat - und dann der GdL ein Angebot vorlegen bei dem zwar 10% mehr Lohn, dafür aber auch Mehrarbeit inbegriffen ist ...



Ja. !0% mehr Lohn aber Mehrarbeit! Das nenn ich nen Witz!
Ich hab mir das mal ausgerechnet als ichs gelesen hab, weis jetzt nicht mehr wie viele Stunden mehr es waren. Aber in der Zeitung stand der momentane Lohn der Lokführer und die aktuelle Stundenzahl, kann man ja dann schön rechnen Stundenlohn und so. Da war so gut wie gar keine Lohnerhöhung drin wenn ichs noch richtig weis, häts mir mal aufschreiben sollen.


----------



## ShadowShape (15. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Die Lokführer wollen 30% mehr Lohn? Dann lasst sie auch wieder Kohle schaufeln!


Dafür gab es damals Heizer!!!

Ein Ausschnitt aus meinenm Dienstplan:

15.11  14:59 - 00.56
16.11  21.20 - 06.53
17.11  23:41 - 06:56
18.11  aus Ruhe
19.11  Ruhe
20.11  Ruhe
21.11  06:57 - 18:34
22.11  06:23 - 16:11
23.11  04:51 - 14:51
24.11  03:54 - 13:35
25.11  06:00 - 14:48
26.11  Ruhe
27.11  06:57 - 18:34
28.11  05:43 - 14:24
29.11  05:00 - 14:00 (Bereitschaft Ende offen)
30.11  04:04 - 09:06
Wochenende
Dienstzeiten + 3 Stunden hin und rückfahrt pro tag bei mir(ich bin bei der S-Bahn, Kollegen von der Fernbahn sind auch über 24 Stunden ausser Haus), bei manch anderen kollegen noch mehr
Wochenende frei meist nur alle 3 Wochen, Weihnachten bis jetzt nur 2. Weihnachtstag frei (jedoch ist in Planung alle Triebfahrzeugführer bei uns auf DISPO zu setzen. Das bedeutet das sie mit einem über die Feiertage machen können was sie wollen.
Die oben aufgefürhten Zeiten sind Planschichten, die sich aber meist durch Bauarbeiten ändern, und sich dann zu 99% verlängern. Das wird einem dann meist 5 Tage (mit Glück) vorher erzählt. 

Die angesprochenen 30% mehr Gehaltsforderungen enthalten aber schon ein Teil der Nebengelder, das man letzendlich bei ca. 10% mehr Lohn liegt. Dies aber eine reine Verhandlungssache im Tarifstreit ist.
Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich wichtiger mehr mit der Familie zusammen zu sein, sprich mehr Wochenenden!!!

Mein Grundgehalt liegt Netto bei ca. 1290 € (Lohnstufe E8 1.Stufe) plus Nebengelder im Durchschnitt 300€ pro Monat. Diese werden aber restlos vom Auto geschluckt.

Bin erst seit einem Jahr dabei aber habe gestrichen die Nase voll. Nein ich wollte den Job nie machen. Warum mache ich ihn dann? Weil mein ehemaliger Aufsichtsposten abgebaut worden ist und dieser tolle BesiTV den die Transnet abgeschlossen hat mir einen Arbeitsplatz angeboten hatte der sich in München befand. Ich wohne aber im hohen Norden und bin verheiratet und sehe meine Anfahrt als flexibel genung (respekt vor allen die das anders sehen und für die Arbeitswoche wo anders Übernachten).
Da ich das Jobangebot nicht angenommen hatte (welch Wunder) drohte das große A. Dann habe sie bei uns noch Lokführer eingestellt. Auf Deutsch Friß oder Stirb.

Ich möchte auch nicht damit sagen das ich was besseres bin oder so. Ich finde nur das wir in Deutschland genung Ja und Amen gesagt haben. Sämtliche Firmen die jetzt die tolle Wirtschaft loben, machen ihre Million oder Milliarden auf dem Rücken ihrer Mitarbeiter, und was bei weiten nicht entlohnt wird. Von den Gehältern der Konzernbosse wollen wir erst gar nicht anfangen. 

Achja, die Beamten sollten wir vielleicht auch nicht vergessen. Denn auch denen wird immer mehr genommen und nicht wenig.  Leider können die Kollegen nicht Streiken, sondern werden wenn möglich vom Arbeitgeber ausgenutzt.
MfG


----------



## ShadowShape (15. November 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin von dem Streik betroffen - denn ich bin Eisenbahner. Allerdings kein Lokführer, sondern ich sitze auf einem Stellwerk. Und ich hoffe für die Kollegen, daß sie Erfolg haben. Die ganze Verhandlungspolitik von Suckale, Mehdorn & Co ist dermaßen verlogen, daß sie in den Medien als die guten darstehen, die sie aber eigentlich gar nicht sind. Die 30% mehr Lohn ist ursprünglich gar keine Forderung der GDL, sondern wurde zuerst von der DB AG als Zahl genannt. In erster Linie geht es den Kollegen um einen eigenständigen Tarifvertrag. Und einen netten Nebeneffekt hat die Sache auch noch: Hartmut´s Börsenpläne werden kräftig durchkreuzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke Kollege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  In der Hoffnung das auch ihr mehr bekommt als diese lächerlichen 4,5% die dann noch durch eine Erhöhung der Transnetbeiträge um ca. 7 € auch wieder gemindert worden sind.
Die 600€ Einmalzahlung die nach Steuern mit Glück die Nachzahlung der Heizperiode 2006 decken. :hmm


----------



## Nillonde (15. November 2007)

ShadowShape schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch nicht damit sagen das ich was besseres bin oder so. Ich finde nur das wir in Deutschland genung Ja und Amen gesagt haben. Sämtliche Firmen die jetzt die tolle Wirtschaft loben, machen ihre Million oder Milliarden auf dem Rücken ihrer Mitarbeiter, und was bei weiten nicht entlohnt wird. Von den Gehältern der Konzernbosse wollen wir erst gar nicht anfangen.
> 
> MfG




DANKE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erstmal: Genau meine Meinung!
Und vielen Dank das du uns als Lokführer mal so einen Auszug hier geschrieben hast. Find ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Templer2k (15. November 2007)

Nun ich finde schon das sie bisschen mehr Geld verdienen, mein Erzeuger Arbeitet selbst dort und muss n haufen Überstunden leisten, und auch immer wieder Schulungen machen.

Aber was ich kacke finde, das wenn man Ihnen schon entgegen kommt, sie es nicht auch tun und auf Ihrer Position verharren.

Nunja was soll man sagen, sonnst sagt man immer "ja die Franzosen (z.B.) streiken wegen allem, die machen es richtig" aber hier regen sich anscheind viele trozdem auf.

Aber ist schon scheiße wenn man drauf angewiesen ist (ich ebenfalls)


----------



## Nillonde (15. November 2007)

Ich war jetzt heute letztendlich nicht aif Arbeit da heute morgen die entsprechende S-Bahn komplett ausgefallen ist auf der gesamten Strecke obwohls gestern von der Bahn hieß das sie doch fährt.
Zum Glück hab ich vorgesorgt und schon bescheid gesagt, so schlimm wars dann nicht.
Vor allem war ich dafür die letzten Tage imemr ne Stunde früher da.. mir geht das nämlich vom Geld ab da ich nach Stundenlohn arbeite.


----------



## vikale (15. November 2007)

Hi,
Ich habe das leider nicht so verfolgt wie warscheinlich die Meisten hier, 
aber wenn das stimmt was da steht, 30% mehr Gehalt das find ich heftig.
Klar sind die oft lange unterwegs, aber mal ganz ehrlich "hax reisen die sich keinen aus".
Ein Arbeiter am Bau verdient  villeicht 75% von dem das ein Bahnbeamter der schon etwas länger dabei ist.
Der muss den ganzen Tag schleppen, schuften, wat weis ich und ein Lockführer sitz im Prinzip den ganzen tag in seim Stuhl, bremst gibt gas und macht die Türen aus.
Klar muss man voll konzentriert sein um keine Leute zu gefährden aber mal ganz ehrlich wirklich anstrengend stell ich mir das net vor.

Und wie ich in diesem Moment im Radio vernehme regen sich die Mitarbeiter auf das Vorstände sau viel Kohle scheffen, und sie im Prinzip nix haben.
Wenn es gesetzlich nicht in Ordnung ist ist alles dagegen zu tun.
Aber wenn das alle in Ordnung ist, warum sollten die net viel scheffeln.
Hätten diese Studiert, und Glück gehabt würden sie jetzt in dieser Position sitzen und lachen.

Und mal ganz ehrlich die Organisation die bei dem Streik am meisten mitschneidet is die Gewerkschaft.
Ich bin auch bei der Gewerkschaft, und diese kann dir wenne wirklich mal Stress hast gut und kompetent helfen.
Hier geht aber alles von der Gewerkschaft aus, welche die Lockführer gegen ihren Arbeitgeber aufbringt.
Denn ich will net wissen wie viele Lockführer die eigentlich mit ihrem Job zufrieden waren, einen Wurm ins Ohr gesetz bekamen.

So jetz mach ich Mittagspause.

mfg.vikale


----------



## AhLuuum (15. November 2007)

Ich frage mich hauptsächlich, wie man 30% fordern kann. Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei der Deutschen Bahn aussieht aber sollten die Lokführer tatsächlich die 30% mehr Lohn bekommen müssten man entweder die Fahrpreise erhöhen oder Leute entlassen, damit sich der Gewinn nicht verringert. Und wenn ich arbeitslos werden würde, weil irgendwelche "Idioten" 30% mehr Lohn wollten, wär der Arsch aber offen.


----------



## Nillonde (15. November 2007)

Statement eines Bahn-Mitarbeiters vorhin im Radio  (Radio N-Joy)
Der Mitarbeiter wollte Namen nicht nennen weil er Angst hat das die BahnAG ihm probleme macht, er ist verbeamtet und MUSS arbeiten gehen. Er steht auf der Seite der Lokführer, gibt ihnen recht.
Er meinte der Lohn reicht nicht um ne Familie zu ernähren geschwiege denn laufende Kosten zu zahlen.
So nebenbei: Ich wei genau was er meint, mein Vater verdient das doppelte wie ein Lokführer, ich bin ausm Haus, d.H. nur noch ein Kind daheim und trotzdem reichts Geld knapp.

Zitat der Aussage des Mitarbeiters in meinen eigenen Worten (original krieg ichs natürlich nicht mehr zusammen, aber vielleicht hats ja jemand anders auch gehört):
"Die Lokführer wollen ja nicht mal 30% haben, sie wären schon mit 10% *Lohnerhöhung* zufrieden.
Die angeblichen 10% diedie Bahn AG angeblich angeboten hat und in den Medien kreisen sind Augenwischerei. Die Bahn hat 10% mit einem Tag mehr Arbeit angeboten, unterm Strich sind das weniger als 4% tatsächliche Lohnerhöhung."


----------



## Frigobert (15. November 2007)

ShadowShape schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Danke Kollege
> ...



Da mache ich mir keine großen Hoffnungen - und selbst wenn, würde das für mich nicht wirksam werden, da ich noch verbeamtet bin und wieder in einer ganz anderen Tarif-Liga spiele.





vikale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe das leider nicht so verfolgt wie warscheinlich die Meisten hier,
> aber wenn das stimmt was da steht, 30% mehr Gehalt das find ich heftig.
> Klar sind die oft lange unterwegs, aber mal ganz ehrlich "hax reisen die sich keinen aus".
> ...



Da hast du wahrlich nicht viel mitbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die genannten 30% sind auf dem Mist vom Vorstand der DB  gewachsen, in den ursprünglichen Forderungen der Lokführer war davon nie die Rede. Aber wenn die Damen und Herren im DB-Tower in Berlin schon damit anfangen, warum soll man das dann nicht übernehmen? Und um die Beamten geht es schon mal gar nicht! Die sind bei der Bahn eine aussterbende Spezies (zu der ich auch noch gehöre), die nach der Bundesbesoldungsliste entlohnt werden. Es geht einzig und allein um die Lokführer, die im Arbeiter- und Angestelltenverhältnis beschäftigt sind. Und da wird dann eher umgekehrt ein Schuh daraus: Die verdienen vielleicht 70% von dem, was ein durchschnittlicher Bauarbeiter am Monatsende auf dem Konto hat. 

Und noch etwas: Du hast sehr merkwürdige Ansichten über den Beruf eines Triebfahrzeugführers (wie die Bezeichnung eines Lokführers - ohne c, hat nix mit locken zu tun, außer das sie Mehdorn jetzt zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - eigentlich lautet). Schau dir nur mal den Dienstplan des Kollegen weiter oben an. Und man darf sich auch nicht täuschen lassen, von den üblichen Bildern in den Medien, wo der Lokführer bequem im Sessel sitzt und mit einem Joystick einen ICE fährt. Die meisten müssen ihre Knochen auf Rangierloks kräftig durchschütteln lassen oder fahren im sehr anstrengenden Nahverkehr der Ballungsräume. Das nur mal so, um diesen Beruf in das Licht zu rücken, in dem er wirklich steht.


----------



## ShadowShape (15. November 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Da mache ich mir keine großen Hoffnungen - und selbst wenn, würde das für mich nicht wirksam werden, da ich noch verbeamtet bin und wieder in einer ganz anderen Tarif-Liga spiele.



....aber mit auch immer weniger Geld in der Tasche. Stichpunkt: Urlaubsgeld, Weihnachtsgeld und Wochenarbeitszeit. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche wollen sie doch auch noch an das Pensionsalter ran.

Nur schade das ihr nicht auch Streiken dürft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. November 2007)

Da hier jetzt einige Lokführer anwesend sind und sich diese auch mit der GDL einig fühlen, können die Herren mir doch sicher erklären, warum ein eigenständiger Tarif Ultima ratio in diesem Konflikt ist. 

Nicht genug das die Tarifeinheit durch diesen Streik letzten Endes gefährdet wird, nein, es zeigt nur wie sehr die GDL auch Marketing betreibt oder Berufsgruppenegoismus, wie ich es nennen. Denn wie ich aus den Medien erfahren habe, verhandelt Transnet ebenfalls mit der Bahn und macht gute Fortschritte unter Wahrung der Friedenspflicht. 

Wie ich lese, hat die GDL vor knapp einem Monat eine Ortsgruppe für U-Bahn, Bus und Trambahnfahrer gegründet. Ein Bereich der sonst von Verdi wahrgenommen wurde und die so auch Mitglieder verloren haben. Da liegt der Verdacht nahe, es geht der GDL Führung mehr um Werbung für das eigene Unternehmen als die "vorgeschobene" Gerechtigtkeit für die Mitarbeiter. 
Als letzten Punkt möchte ich anführen, dass die GDL oft mit stolzgeschwelter Brust von sich sagt, mit 140 Jahren die älteste Gewerkschaft Dtls zu sein. *Ohne* den eigenständigen Tarifvertrag.


----------



## Frigobert (15. November 2007)

Nein, da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Es sind nicht einige, sondern nur *ein* (1!) Triebfahrzeugführer anwesend. Schau mal in meinem ersten Posting in diesem Tread, da habe ich eindeutig geschrieben, daß ich Stellwerker bin und zu der Gruppe Eisenbahner gehöre, die aufgrund der GdL-Forderungen laut Bahnvorstand eigentlich ziemlich sauer auf die fahrenden Kollegen sein sollte. Dumm nur, daß zumindest in unserem Bezirk viele (ich schreibe jetzt bewußt nicht alle, da es auch bei uns einige Dumpfbacken gibt, die sich ihre Meinung von der BLÖD-Zeitung vorkauen lassen) - vom Stellwerker über Signaltechniker bis zum Reinigungspersonal - von dieser Wut auf die Lokführer wenig zu spüren ist. Und wenn du die Gründe für den Streik ergründen möchtest: Google ist dein Freund. Das jetzt hier in diesem Forum breitzutreten ist daher eigentlich unnötig. Als Tipp gebe ich dir aber diesen Link mit auf den Weg, wo auch viele Eisenbahner über das Für und Wider diskutieren.


----------



## ShadowShape (15. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da hier jetzt einige Lokführer anwesend sind und sich diese auch mit der GDL einig fühlen, können die Herren mir doch sicher erklären, warum ein eigenständiger Tarif Ultima ratio in diesem Konflikt ist.
> 
> Nicht genug das die Tarifeinheit durch diesen Streik letzten Endes gefährdet wird, nein, es zeigt nur wie sehr die GDL auch Marketing betreibt oder Berufsgruppenegoismus, wie ich es nennen. Denn wie ich aus den Medien erfahren habe, verhandelt Transnet ebenfalls mit der Bahn und macht gute Fortschritte unter Wahrung der Friedenspflicht.


Nur so können wir über bessere soziale verhältnisse verhandeln. Dies ist mit einer Gewerkschaft die einen Börsengang befürwortet nicht möglich.

Welche Tarifeinheit? Warum sollen wir als Triebfahrzeugführer 41 Stunden arbeiten und alle anderen nur 39 bzw. 40 Stunden? 

Transnet hat doch schon den TV mit der Bahn abgeschlossen. Mit einer bravour von schauspielerischen Können wurde die Belegschaft veräppelt. Der TV war im Hintergrund doch schon längst beschlossene Sache. Man hat dann nur noch einen 3 Stündigen Streik insziniert um die Mitarbeiter zu befriedigen.

Kennst du die Sendung Frontal 21 vom 16.10.2007? Falls nicht kannst diese gerne nochmal auf zdf.de sehen.

Hier für das Video klicken!


----------



## Noxiel (15. November 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> [...] Dumm nur, daß zumindest in unserem Bezirk viele (ich schreibe jetzt bewußt nicht alle, da es auch bei uns einige Dumpfbacken gibt, die sich ihre Meinung von der BLÖD-Zeitung vorkauen lassen) - vom Stellwerker über Signaltechniker bis zum Reinigungspersonal - von dieser Wut auf die Lokführer wenig zu spüren ist.



Bin ich also eine Dumpfbacke, weil ich den Streik bzw. die Motivation dahinter für falsch halte aber mir meine Meinung nicht aus der BILD geholt habe? Es soll durchaus auch belesene Menschen in der BRD geben, die sich ihre Meinung noch selber zu bilden im Stande sind. 
Übrigens hat mir immer noch niemand gesagt warum die GDL unbedingt einen eigenständigen Tarifvertrag möchte. Die Ziele: Mehr Gehalt, bessere Arbeitszeiten etc sind alle auch im Tarifverbund mit den anderen Gewerkschaften zu erreichen.
Im Moment bleibt einfach der Eindruck, der GDL geht es um den Statusvorteil, nicht um die Beschäftigten.



Frigobert schrieb:


> Und wenn du die Gründe für den Streik ergründen möchtest: Google ist dein Freund. Das jetzt hier in diesem Forum breitzutreten ist daher eigentlich unnötig. Als Tipp gebe ich dir aber diesen Link mit auf den Weg, wo auch viele Eisenbahner über das Für und Wider diskutieren.



Hey super, 
verweisen wir in Zukunft doch bei allen Diskussionen auf Google (im übrigen Todfeind aller seriösen Journalistik). So brauchen wir uns nicht anzustrengen eine Meinung zu bilden und die auch noch wiederzugeben. Wir zeigen einfach auf die große Suchmaschine und alle Probleme lösen sich in Wohlgefallen auf. 
Die Gründe für den Streik kenne ich im übrigen, ich frage auch vielmehr nach der Scheinheiligkeit mit der die GDL versucht, eine ganze Nation zu erpressen. Und wofür? Für den von mir erwähnten Berufsgruppenegoismus, als Einzelner soviel herauszuholen wie es geht. Das es anders funktioniert zeigt gerade Transnet.


----------



## ShadowShape (15. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bin ich also eine Dumpfbacke, weil ich den Streik bzw. die Motivation dahinter für falsch halte aber mir meine Meinung nicht aus der BILD geholt habe? Es soll durchaus auch belesene Menschen in der BRD geben, die sich ihre Meinung noch selber zu bilden im Stande sind.
> Übrigens hat mir immer noch niemand gesagt warum die GDL unbedingt einen eigenständigen Tarifvertrag möchte. Die Ziele: Mehr Gehalt, bessere Arbeitszeiten etc sind alle auch im Tarifverbund mit den anderen Gewerkschaften zu erreichen.
> Im Moment bleibt einfach der Eindruck, der GDL geht es um den Statusvorteil, nicht um die Beschäftigten.
> Hey super,
> ...


Bitte verzeiht mir aber : Norbert, bist du das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. November 2007)

Norbet?

Ich kenne keinen Norbert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowShape (15. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Norbet?
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Norbert.
> 
> ...



Der hier!


----------



## Huntara (15. November 2007)

bwwaaahaaaa, mein Zug fuhr heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (15. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hey super,
> verweisen wir in Zukunft doch bei allen Diskussionen auf Google (im übrigen Todfeind aller seriösen Journalistik). So brauchen wir uns nicht anzustrengen eine Meinung zu bilden und die auch noch wiederzugeben. Wir zeigen einfach auf die große Suchmaschine und alle Probleme lösen sich in Wohlgefallen auf.
> Die Gründe für den Streik kenne ich im übrigen, ich frage auch vielmehr nach der Scheinheiligkeit mit der die GDL versucht, eine ganze Nation zu erpressen. Und wofür? Für den von mir erwähnten Berufsgruppenegoismus, als Einzelner soviel herauszuholen wie es geht. Das es anders funktioniert zeigt gerade Transnet.



Hmmmmm, du möchtest also hier in ein paar Sätzen ein Thema abhandeln, zu dem in dem Link weiter oben zehntausende von Postings existieren? Und mit der Transnet brauchste jetzt schon mal gar nicht zu kommen - die sind zum Schoßhündchen des Bahnvorstands verkommen, das Mehdorn ein paar Leckerlis aus der Hand frisst, die besser aussehen als sie eigentlich schmecken. 

Und was hat ein Streik mit Erpressung zu tun? Das Recht zu Streiken hat (fast) jeder - Stahlarbeiter, Bauarbeiter, Verkäufer. Warum willst du den Lokführern das Recht absprechen, für ihre Forderungen nicht das letzte Mittel in einem Arbeitskampf einsetzen zu dürfen? Die einzigen, die nicht streiken dürfen, sind die Beamten. Und nun rate doch mal, warum Lokführer früher mal verbeamtet waren. Von daher ist das ganze Problem von unseren Volksvertretern in Berlin hausgemacht, die ja unbedingt die Bahn privatisieren wollten. Die Vorteile wollten sie alle haben, jetzt sehen sie endlich auch die Nachteile von dem Mist, den sie da verzapft haben.

Im Übrigen sind auch die Beamten der Grund dafür, warum im Westen nicht so viele Züge ausgefallen sind, wie in den östlichen Bundesländern. Hier ist ihr Anteil unter den fahrenden Kollegen noch relativ hoch - ein Erbe der doch ach so schlechten Bundesbahn. Die Lokführer von der ehemaligen Reichsbahn wurden "nur" als Arbeiter oder Angestellter übernommen.

P.S.: Würden die Lokführer die prozentmäßige Gehaltserhöhung bekommen, die sich die Mitglieder des Bahnvorstands in den letzten zehn Jahren (Zeitpunkt der letzten nennenswerten Gehaltserhöhung für Lokführer, danach kamen fast nur noch Nullrunden) gegönnt hat - sie würden jeden Monat eine fünfstellige Summe auf ihr Konto überwiesen bekommen!


----------



## ShadowShape (16. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da hier jetzt einige Lokführer anwesend sind und sich diese auch mit der GDL einig fühlen, können die Herren mir doch sicher erklären, warum ein eigenständiger Tarif Ultima ratio in diesem Konflikt ist.



Hier nochmal schwarz auf weiß.


----------



## Nillonde (16. November 2007)

Ach ja... 
Die Bahn streikt für ne Lohnerhöhung und bekommt sie nicht.
Und unsere Politiker erhöhen sich ihren mal ganz geschmeidig um 9,4%


----------



## ShadowShape (16. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Ach ja...
> Die Bahn streikt für ne Lohnerhöhung und bekommt sie nicht.
> Und unsere Politiker erhöhen sich ihren mal ganz geschmeidig um 9,4%



plus die Kommentare von Beck und Struck zum Streik!!!! Ja die SPD unsere Partei für den kleinen Mann!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. November 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, du möchtest also hier in ein paar Sätzen ein Thema abhandeln, zu dem in dem Link weiter oben zehntausende von Postings existieren? Und mit der Transnet brauchste jetzt schon mal gar nicht zu kommen - die sind zum Schoßhündchen des Bahnvorstands verkommen, das Mehdorn ein paar Leckerlis aus der Hand frisst, die besser aussehen als sie eigentlich schmecken.



Offensichtlich reicht es Euch doch auch in ein paar Sätzen die Bahn zum Schuldigen zu erklären, warum also nicht in ein paar Sätzen etwas zu den Gründen sagen?

Achja die GDL sind streiksüchtige Egoisten, denen der persönliche Vorteil wichtiger ist, als die Einsicht über ihren verfehlten Streik anzuerkennen und zurück an den Verhandlungstisch zu kommen.
Unglaublich wie sich Einzelmeinungen widersprechen aber im Kern viel Wahres haben, nicht wahr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Frigobert schrieb:


> Und was hat ein Streik mit Erpressung zu tun? Das Recht zu Streiken hat (fast) jeder - Stahlarbeiter, Bauarbeiter, Verkäufer. Warum willst du den Lokführern das Recht absprechen, für ihre Forderungen nicht das letzte Mittel in einem Arbeitskampf einsetzen zu dürfen? Die einzigen, die nicht streiken dürfen, sind die Beamten. Und nun rate doch mal, warum Lokführer früher mal verbeamtet waren. Von daher ist das ganze Problem von unseren Volksvertretern in Berlin hausgemacht, die ja unbedingt die Bahn privatisieren wollten. Die Vorteile wollten sie alle haben, jetzt sehen sie endlich auch die Nachteile von dem Mist, den sie da verzapft haben.



Ich kritisiere nicht den Streik an sich, den der ist verbrieftes Recht der Gewerkschaften. 
Es ist nur fraglich, wie ein kleiner Anteil, selbst wenn man sich nur den Bahnkonzern ansieht, eine ganze Nation in Geiselhaft hält. Prozentual gesehen stellen die Lokführer nur knapp 3,9% aller Bahnangestellten. 
Ich frage mich was passieren würde, wenn die IG Metal für ihre Mitglieder 30% mehr Lohn fordern würde. Vermutlich wären Ausrufe wie "wahnsinnig" noch die harmloseren Bemerkungen und die IG Metal vertritt weitaus mehr Arbeitnehmer als es bei der GDL der Fall ist.

Eine einzelne Berufsgruppe versucht im Alleingang das Maximale herauszuschlagen, kündigt der Mehrheit die Solidarität auf, reißt tiefe Gräben in den Belegschaften und sendet gefährliche Signale aus. Wenn sich immer mehr Gruppen aus der Solidarität verabschieden, führt das letztlich zu einer Implosion des Gesamtsystems. 



Frigobert schrieb:


> P.S.: Würden die Lokführer die prozentmäßige Gehaltserhöhung bekommen, die sich die Mitglieder des Bahnvorstands in den letzten zehn Jahren (Zeitpunkt der letzten nennenswerten Gehaltserhöhung für Lokführer, danach kamen fast nur noch Nullrunden) gegönnt hat - sie würden jeden Monat eine fünfstellige Summe auf ihr Konto überwiesen bekommen!



Würde ich das bekommen, was ich auch wirklich verdiene, würde ich vermutlich einen 8-stelligen Betrag Monat für Monat auf meinem Konto finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ShadowShape
Ich habe mir den Flyer von der GDL mal angesehen.

Im Vergleich zu den anderen europäischen Ländern hat Deutschland auch mit die niedrigsten Lebenserhaltungskosten. Mitunter ist die Mehrwertsteuer auch noch im unteren Drittel im europäischen Vergleich. 
Der eigenständige Tarifvertrag wird nur kurz angeschnitten, wobei es bei der GDBA und Transnet offenbar auch schlechter gehen muß. Und obwohl sie die größere Mitgliederzahl und auch mehr Beschäftigte vertreten, wird dort versucht friedlich und vor allem kooperativ zu einer Einigung zu kommen. 

Beide Parteien sind wohl schon lange an einem Punkt angelangt, bei dem ein Zurückweichen nicht mehr möglich scheint. Wobei ich die hartnäckigkeit der Bahn eher verstehen kann.


----------



## Ugdalfi (16. November 2007)

Hallo!

@Noxiel

"verfehlter Streik" , "an den Verhandlungstisch zurück kommen", "Geiselhaft"

Arbeitest in den Vorstandsetagen? Aus denen kommen auch solche Töne.
Wenn ein Streik nicht weh tun würde, dann wäre er als Arbeitskampfmittel ziemlich unbrauchbar. Und wenn
nix weh tut wird man auch nichts ändern. Natürlich könnten wir alle in Rosa Sachen auf Arbeit kommen, aber das
wäre dem Arbeitgeber egal. Damit wäre also so viel zu erreichen als wenn die Audi-Mitarbeiter mit VW-Mützen
auf Arbeit erscheinen. Außer einem Lächeln beim Vorstand rein gar nix.
Aber mal sehen ob nicht auch mal in deinem Arbeitsbereich um Verbesserungen oder verhinderung von etlichen
Arbeitsplatzabbauten gestreikt wird, dann reden wir mal wieder drüber. Aber sehr oft ist es ja das das diese
Leute die jetzt am lautesten schreien dann wieder meinen "das ist ja was ganz anderes".

Und zur Spaltung der Belegschaft, dafür sorgt der Arbeitgeber ganz gezielt und auch ohne Streik. Und sollten
wir den höheren Lohnabschluß bekommen, dann trifft er indirekt auch für alle Transnet/GDBA-Mitglieder zu.
Dazu sollte man natürlich die Klausel im TG-Vertrag kennen. Und somit kommt der Arbeitskampf auch anderen
Berufsgruppen (FDL, WW, Rangierer, S&S etc.) zu gute, und den Bereichen gönne ich das auch. Weil sie
mit uns die eigentlich arbeitende und geldverdienende Schicht sind. Nur wer mal schaut wird feststellen
das in der TG ein extrem hoher Anteil an Bürokräften ist, und zu dem haben wohl ALLE Eisenbahner eine
ganz bestimmte Einheitsmeinung. Und wegen "großer Transnet" das war im letzten Jahr auch der Punkt warum
die Transnet so massiv gegen die Abspaltung von DB Netz war/ist. Wenn DB Netz aus ihrem Einzugsbereich
fällt, dann könnte man maximal ein paar Bleistifte bestreiken. Weil an dem Teilbereich hängt extrem viel dran
und auch einige Geschäftsbereiche drum herrum.

@eigenständiger Tarifvertrag

H. Mehdorn hat im Jahr 2002/2003 eine (sinngemäße) Äußerung dazu gemacht:
"Ein einziger starrer Flächentarifvertrag wäre nicht mehr zeitgemäß!". Und wer mal schaut wird feststellen das
auch im Moment schon viele Tarifverträge intern in der Bahn sind (zb. jede AT-Gruppe etc.). Dazu kommen noch
versteckte Tarifverträge von "eigenständigen" Fremdgeschäftsbereichen. Ich habe mal die Zahl von über
100 Tarifverträgen im Moment gehört. Ob die Zahl stimmt wird wohl kaum einer beantworten können, aber
klingt für mich nicht unmöglich. Die "Bahn" als ganzes muss man sich eh abgewöhnen, die Zeiten sind seit
dem Herrn Dürr vorbei. Eisenbahn ist im Moment nur noch ein Logo, und wenn es sich so weiter entwickelt
dann wird das eher noch schlechter (Stichwort: Börsengang).

@30% Lohnerhöhung

Die Zahlen hat als erste der Bahnvorstand genannt. Komisch, nimmt man sie dann bei den Eiern jammern sie.
Wobei man diese 30% auch ein wenig relativieren muss wenn es sie geben würde. Zum einen gab es seit
1995 einen Reallohnverlust von 9,6% (Stichwort: PZÜ etc.), wegfall/kürzungen von Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld.
Und wie der Tarifvertrag aussehen würde wenn es einen gibt weis im Moment eh keiner. Weil wer glaubt das
man auch nur irgend eine Leistung einfach so bekommt ohne irgendwelche Kröten zu schlucken der ist doch
ziemlich blauäugig.
Zum anderen wäre es für die meisten Eisenbahner auch ein Vorteil in der Rente, weil unsere Nebenbezüge
machen bei den meisten doch einen größeren Teil des Gehaltes aus. Nur werden die nicht mit angerechnet.
Mag für die meisten hier noch ganz ferne Zukunftsmusik sein, aber ab einem gewissen Alter schaut man doch
schon mal in diese Richtung.

@Bahnreform sprich Börsengang (für die Bahner hier)

Bei uns hat einer beim durchsuchen des INets einen Artikel gefunden, es muss wohl einen geheimen "Fahrplan"
für den Börsengang und die Zukunft geben, eine stark beschnittene Version muss wohl der Öffentlichkeit mal
kurz vorgehalten worden sein. Die Marschrichtung ist dabei das maximalste aus dem Netz rauszuholen ohne
auch nur Kosten dabei zu haben (sprich Verschleißfahren) dazu Streckenschließungen wo man wohl 3 Varianten hat:

a) 2.560 Km
b) 8.000 Km
c) 14.000 Km (40% des jetzigen Streckennetzes)

(zum Vergleich, seit der Zusammenlegung DR/DB wurden ca. 2.500 Km geschlossen!)
Ist auch ausgedruckt und aufgehangen worden, aber wurde von der Leitung in sekundenschnelle entfernt etc.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat frag ich denjenigen mal ob er die URL zum Artikel noch hat.


Ugdalfi


----------



## ShadowShape (16. November 2007)

ShadowShape schrieb:


> @Noxiel
> 
> Hast jetzt schon das Video gesehen?
> 
> Hier für das Video klicken!



Noxiel, darf ich mal fragen was du beruflich machst?


----------



## Noxiel (17. November 2007)

Ich diene momentan als Zeitsoldat, weiß also sehr wohl wie es ist, am unteren Ende der Gehaltskette zu stehen und sich mit unzureichender Anerkennung und schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen herumzuschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexagot (18. November 2007)

Also ich bin (als Bahnfahrer) auch vom Streik betroffen, doch ich finde es falsch, daß das Management mal wider alles von sich weißt und systematisch versucht den Ruf der GDL zu schaden. Wenn man sich überlegt was ich der neue Vorstand in die Tasche steckt und wie einig sich die Politik bei der Diätenerhöhung war, kann ich nur den Kopf schüttlen. Ich finde es geht hier bei dem Streik um mehr als nur den Konflikt zwischen Bahn und GDL, sondern auch um das Recht des Arbeiters mal wieder mehr für seine Arbeit zu verlangen, die ihm ja auch mehr abverlang als noch vor ein paar Jahren...


----------



## Dargun (19. November 2007)

hmmmm.....mir isset nur recht das die bahn streikt ^^ ich bin von beruf kurerierfahrer und im moment gehts gut ab in der branche.
in dem punkt verstehe ich aber auch die bahn nicht!da schreien sie das bringt millionen verluste für sie,aber auf der anderen seite sich evtl auf 10% zu einigen käm doch wohl billiger oder?
dann wiederrum verstehe ich die GDL nicht.was bitte bringt euch ein 3 tage streik? den nächsten 3 tage streik....leute hockt euch unbefristet hin lasst sie schmoren und evt. und nur evtl. bringts ja was.
und hey.streikt noch ein bisschen für mich bedeutet das gutes geld :-P
was verdient man als lokführer im schnitt??? 12-1300 euro?
sorry aber was die damen und herren da jeden tag leisten ist krass....da sind meiner meinung nach 30% echt gerechtfertigt.





p.s


wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten es ist spät ich bin angetrunken und wollt nur meine meinung dazu sagen :-P


----------



## ShadowShape (19. November 2007)

Dargun schrieb:


> .........dann wiederrum verstehe ich die GDL nicht.was bitte bringt euch ein 3 tage streik? den nächsten 3 tage streik....leute hockt euch unbefristet hin lasst sie schmoren und evt. und nur evtl. bringts ja was.



Ich weiß dat leider auch nicht. Sämtliche Mitarbeiter sind der Meinung, und Schell betont auch immer wieder das wir dieser Meinung sind. Ich hoffe einfach nur das dieser Mann mehr weiß wie ich, und das diese 2 Tage Streiks strategisch gut überlegt sind.



> sorry aber was die damen und herren da jeden tag leisten ist krass....da sind meiner meinung nach 30% echt gerechtfertigt.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bingo, mein Reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 THX


----------



## Forenwriter (19. November 2007)

Also ich finds beschissen bin zwar nicht imer auf die bahn angewiesen aber naja...
verstehe auch die leute nicht die sich beschweren von wegen vorstand hat das hat das...
wenn man mitbesitzer leiter etc eines betriebs ist dann kann man meiner meinung nach machen was man will!!!! wens net passt der sucht sich nen andern job... ganz ehrlich unverschämtheit zumal das volk drunter leiden muss... gibts da nicht irgendwelche gerichte über die man das regeln kann ohne streik?
wenn das nicht geht bemängelt das in D das es ein gericht etc für geben sollte-.-
nochmal kurz gesagt ein mitarbeiter (untergebener) hat nix absolut agr nix mitzu reden! es gibt leute die würden sich freuen über solch ein beruf +gehalt... und die jammern unverständlich zumal es auf den rücken der bürger ausgetragen wird... und der bahn im endeffekt noch mehr verluste bringt... es schadet ganz deutschland!!! bin echt wütend darüber was die da jetz abziehn...
wir leiden!!! also ich als bahnvortsand etc würde eine asubildung etc fördern und neue belegschaft suchen ich finds echt ne frechheit ...
nix gegen die bahn leute ja kalr ihrn wollt mehr geld irgendwo kann man das verstehen ... aber ihr seid keine chefs etc tjoa pech gehabt...
und das alles teuer wird dafür kann die bahn nix!!!


----------



## Dargun (19. November 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> es gibt leute die würden sich freuen über solch ein beruf +gehalt... und die jammern unverständlich zumal es auf den rücken der bürger ausgetragen wird... und der bahn im endeffekt noch mehr verluste bringt... es schadet ganz deutschland!!! bin echt wütend darüber was die da jetz abziehn...
> wir leiden!!! also ich als bahnvortsand etc würde eine asubildung etc fördern und neue belegschaft suchen ich finds echt ne frechheit ...




klar gibt es leute die sich dadrüber freuen würden....aber mal ganz ehrlich...haste dir mal nen wochenplan eines lokführers angeschaut? na prost mahlzeit sag ich da nur....ich steh zu den jungs und mädels....mehr geld muss für die drin sein....weil die haben meinen respekt.weil stell dir den beruf mal nicht leicht vor...bekannter von mir war mal ein lokführer.bis ihm ein irrer vor den zug gesprungen ist....das war vor 10 jahren...der kommt da heute nochnicht drauf klar!(jaja ich weiss sein problem undso aber setzt ihr euch mal in ne lok und bei euch springt einer davor)neue belegschaft suchen? klar....dann find mal eben 1000 -2000 neue leute die diese jobs machen hf

Soviel dazu


mfg


----------



## JediForces (20. November 2007)

Echt, allmählich läßt mein Verständnis für den Streik nach ...

Zuerst war es ja noch zu verstehen und akzeptabel, aber in den letzten Wochen hat es der Wirtschaft Millionen an Schaden angerichtet und die Leute nur so vergrault.

Wenns nicht bald ne Einigung gibt, solln sie rausgeschmissen werden, es wird ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, ein paar neue Lokführer zu finden. So schwer ists Zugfahren ja nun auch wieder nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solln die Streiker dann doch unter der Brücke leben, dann wird ihnen erst klar, wie viel gut sie mit ihrem jetztigen Gehalt dranwaren ... 

PS: Guckt mal hier^^

www.jan-at-pen-nergame.de.vu


----------



## Nillonde (20. November 2007)

Tja.. das eskeine Einigung gibt ist die Schuld der zwei oberen da.
Die nbehnehmen sich wie trotzige Kinder. Jeder ignoriert den andern weil er ihm das Sandschippchen aufn kopp gekloppt hat.


an Moderatoren: Löscht ma einer den dummen spamlink da beim Jedi!!


----------



## ShadowShape (25. November 2007)

JediForces schrieb:


> Wenns nicht bald ne Einigung gibt, solln sie rausgeschmissen werden, es wird ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, ein paar neue Lokführer zu finden. So schwer ists Zugfahren ja nun auch wieder nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



......sprach das Kind nachdem Mutti ihm den Dreck aus dem Mundwinkel gewischt hatte. 16 Jahre und solche Kommentare schmeißen.


----------



## Gronwell (25. November 2007)

Templer2k schrieb:


> Aber was ich kacke finde, das wenn man Ihnen schon entgegen kommt, sie es nicht auch tun und auf Ihrer Position verharren.



Wo ist man ihnen denn entgegen gekommen? Das Angebot mit den 10% war nichts anderes als Frechheit, das war genau das, was die anderen Gewerkschaften auch bekommen haben, nämlich 4,5% die 5,5% die noch zu den 10% fehlten ergaben sich durch bezahlte Überstunden und teils Mehrarbeit.


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2007)

Wie erwartet, Transnet droht mit einer Aufsplittung sollten sie durch den Tarifabschluß der GDL ins Hintertreffen geraten.

Auf zur Runde 2 des eitlen Tarifsstreits.


----------



## Gronwell (26. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie erwartet, Transnet droht mit einer Aufsplittung sollten sie durch den Tarifabschluß der GDL ins Hintertreffen geraten.
> 
> Auf zur Runde 2 des eitlen Tarifsstreits.





Dafür kann ja die GDL nichts, Transnet und GDBA hätten sich ja auch mal ein wenig ins Zeug legen können um für "ihre" Leute  was gutes rauszuschlagen. Vielleicht hätte die GDL dann ja auch zugestimmt und es wäre erst gar nicht so weit gekommen, wer weiß.


----------

